# Dwarf not eating with diarrhea



## Frankie25 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi everyone! I need some help with my little dwarf goat. She is 5 weeks old (was told her birthday was 12-11-2017 and she was one of triplets and mom died, supposedly got colostrum). She had a few incidents of diarrhea in the beginning but then was doing well. We tried to put her in the barn in a playpen so she could be by our baby male goat. Well she got out of her playpen and beat up by the male. We took her to the vet when this happened and she on the way started having bad scours. We did a fecal at the vet and she was positive for coccidia. She got pain medication, sq fluids and coccidia was treated with ponazuril per the vet. Scours is slowly improving, vet is having us do sq fluids and kaolin pectin as needed. Here's my problem and the vet is stumped: Up to this point she has had a great appetite and inhales her bottle. She gets manna pro kid milk 8 ounces 3 times a day. But now she is eating maybe 2 or 3 ounces. She acts like she wants the bottle though, then she will suckle a little and not want anymore. But then still acts hungry. She has free access to coastal hay. She got a hold of a few bites of alfalfa and loved it, should I give her alfalfa? And any idea why she won't finish her bottle?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2018)

Milk replacers can cause issues for goats. Not sure why but they seem to be more prone to replacer problems... even if they start out ok.

I would try switching to whole cows milk (from the grocery store) try mixing it in to transfer over. 
At her age providing hay 24/7 is best.


----------



## Frankie25 (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay! Thank you. I'll try stitching her milk, I've just been afraid too because I was worried it would make her worse. And she has access to coastal hay 24/7 but not alfalfa. Should I give her alfalfa 24/7 too?



Southern by choice said:


> Milk replacers can cause issues for goats. Not sure why but they seem to be more prone to replacer problems... even if they start out ok.
> 
> I would try switching to whole cows milk (from the grocery store) try mixing it in to transfer over.
> At her age providing hay 24/7 is best.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2018)

If you just added alfalfa that can make their poo a bit mush at first, but dietary is usually green like the hay.
I would just be careful to not make too many changes at once.
If she is eating hay well you may be able to start going to 2x day for bottle.


----------



## Frankie25 (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay. Got it! Thank you! And I haven't added alfalfa yet but she stole a few bites and she was loving it way more then she likes the coastal hay which is what she has access too 



Southern by choice said:


> If you just added alfalfa that can make their poo a bit mush at first, but dietary is usually green like the hay.
> I would just be careful to not make too many changes at once.
> If she is eating hay well you may be able to start going to 2x day for bottle.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello...

Hello, from my experience with coccidiosis and diarrhea Treatment is performed during seven days of continuous treatment, this disease causes abdominal pain with high fever and you may notice the exit of blood with diarrhea, It is possible to add sulfa compounds with amprolim (powder) especially for coccidiosis, other than your actual treatment.
 (The development of coccidiosis may be accompanied by severe intestinal inflammation).

Feeding high protein, high vitamin or green grass during or before treatment may increase the severity of the disease. (Must be treated before strong nutrition).


----------



## chicken freak201 (Jan 19, 2018)

Just went thru something similar with a young buck. See if
you can get b-12 injections for her. It will help to stimulate her appetite.


----------



## #MomLife (Jun 27, 2019)

Ask your vet about trying Albon suspension it has an antibiotic and treats coccidiosis. This is what i gave our little baby goat that was loaded with coccidiosis. He was also put on an intramuscular antibiotic Naxcel. I would feed baby TNA hay or ONA.


----------

